
Amazon unveils shopping cart that knows what you're buying - sizzle
https://apnews.com/f2e83ab1261fd6fe3935cf51e976b4a5
======
core-questions
Can't wait to see homeless people pushing these around and throwing them into
creeks like normal carts

